# "full moon" bettas



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

is that now considered a proper/official term for halfmoon doubletails or is it still mostly just colloquial in usage?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha i dont k ow  Some people use it as a "proper" term lol


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I think its just a marketing term - something that sounds cool and appeals to folks that want something exotic.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What ever it is used for, IMO, it's inappropriate - given that half moon is half circle, thus full moon should be full circle.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> What ever it is used for, IMO, it's inappropriate - given that half moon is half circle, thus full moon should be full circle.


that's what i was thinking...it's a misnomer since DTHM's still have about a 180 spread.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the same opinion. They aren't full moons, or 360degrees...they are split tails that together make 180degrees, or as close as they can. If you deduct degrees from space in between some of their tails, they'd probably be only super deltas.


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

ravenwinds said:


> I have the same opinion. They aren't full moons, or 360degrees...they are split tails that together make 180degrees, or as close as they can. If you deduct degrees from space in between some of their tails, they'd probably be only super deltas.


I agreed with Ravenwinds. I go sometimes to petco or petsmart to get supply and they split tail betta they call hm are not true hm, they are just super delta. 
This royal blue is a split tail full moon half moon.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I know them as OHM..OverhalfMoon


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Leilei: and OHM is a single full half moon HM that extends beyond 180degrees...such as say 220degrees! We were talking about double tails and why they shouldn't be called "full moons" when most aren't even 180degrees.


----------

